# rubber straps for bike rack



## Kiwiavenger (21 May 2014)

Hi guys

I seem to have misplaced all the straps (bar 1) for my rear mounted bike carrier. Normally not an issue however I need to get 3 bikes on it soon so does anyone have some lying around that I could borrow then post back afterwards? Ride is on 4th June I'll try and post a pic shortly


----------



## Kiwiavenger (21 May 2014)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/74c1guj8n15ag08/carrier.jpg


----------

